# Belkin F9K1001V4 issues.



## Elleranda (Apr 20, 2012)

Before I start, my internet provider is Comcast and I receive 25 Mbps in cable, my operation system is Windows 7 Home Premium, I received the router brand new a week and a half ago, everything is fine with the modem directly connected to my PC, and my issues are probably my fault.

A couple days ago I needed to forward some ports for one of my games, and upon trying to access my router at 192.168.2.1 I was unable to as it kept telling me the password was wrong. I didn't set my own password for it yet and the default password wasn't working, so either my ISP decided to "protect" me by setting up a password or the router was just in a bad mood. Either way, I did what I usually do when that happens (with other routers) and I did a hard reset.

Now, after turning it on, the lights seemed different and it wouldn't connect. It detected some sort of network but it wouldn't do the deed of actually connecting. It won't even respond to me pressing the reset button anymore. Fiddling around with it, I realized switching the LAN port my computer was connecting to at least got it to connect to the internet, but the router settings are still completely inaccessible (as in the password page won't even load). I called the Belkin tech support and they guided me through a lot of repetitive questions that ultimately did nothing only to get a thinly veiled "it's probably your computer" response. So here I am, hoping the kind people on the internet can save something of mine that was given as a gift.

Note: Xirrus Wi-fi won't even detect an adapter, but I have included my ipconfig log.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Elleranda and wecome to TSF!

Xirrus only works for wifi, and your using wired.

Your ipconfig show that you are connected directly to the modem and not the router.

Does your ISP use a username and password for setup? (i'm not sure with comcast)

Your setup should be:

modem - plugged into the WAN port (on router)
Your computer - connected to one of the LAN ports (on router)

Once that is connected properly please post another ipconfig for review.


----------



## Elleranda (Apr 20, 2012)

I am 100% positive that the modem cable is connected to the yellow slot marked "modem" and that my computer is currently connected to the top of the 4 LAN inputs. This is a question that Belkin support asked me several times as if he didn't believe me. That ipconfig.txt is from such a set up.

And no, there is no password required to log in to my cable.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

The ipconfig file that you posted shows that you are either not connected to the router properly, or that for whatever reason, the router is passing through the public ip to your system instead of using the private subnet that you should be getting by being connected to the router.

Can you try doing a factory reset on the router again.

Another thing you could do, is since it is only about a week and a half old, you could take it back and get a replacement. Most outlets have a 30 day guarantee, and since it isn't working correctly, you should be able to either return it, or get a replacement....


----------



## Elleranda (Apr 20, 2012)

I have tried resetting it again, and holding it for 10 seconds or 30 seconds nothing happens, but doing the 30/30/30 method results in a quick flash of pink and then it continues doing exactly what it has been doing.

I was hoping to not to have to return it, but it seems I don't have much choice.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I think its your best option.


----------



## Elleranda (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, well, thank you for trying. I'll just go replace it when I can.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Elleranda,

I hope that I'm not too late. If you will be replacing your router, try not to get a a Belkin brand. I have lucks with Buffalo and Netgear routers.
This Article might help you find the right router.


----------

